# Do you put rubber pads on your cutting boards?



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Last 2 cutting boards I made (the only 2) I put rubber feet on them. I did it to help keep them out of liquids and keep them from sliding on the counter. Do any of you also do something similar?

The only sources I found for the rubber feet where the Big box stores.

I selected feet that have to get attached to the wood with screws as opposed to stick on style. I found that the stick on style on other things never stay, I wanted something more perminant.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't added any feet to mine (only built one so far, have another planned). Don't go by my say so though because mine came apart on me due to my own stupidity. Should have checked a few more things here before I did mine. There is something to be said for having flat surfaces to glue together.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I've used wooden "buttons," you know, the kind you might cover screw holes with. They've worked pretty well, but still susceptible to sliding. I haven't seen rubber feet that I've thought would work very well.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use those little clear bumpers on my boards. I know they fall off after a while, but they do give some traction and they prevent scratching the counter or table. I get them wherever they are the cheapest. If they fall off before I have sold/given away a board, I'll put a little CA glue down and re-stick it.
They seem to work fine.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

I use these, work very well.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

These are best I've found. They are just soft enough and don't slide.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=62154&cat=3,40993,41285&ap=1


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Ron, those look like what I got at Home Depot or Lowes. But Yea, those.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Yup, Home Depot…...


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

This is what I use they seem to be a softer than the other black ones. I've found them at HD and Ace hardware haven't found them at lowe's though.








http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1286055&kw=rubber+bumpers&origkw=rubber+bumpers&searchId=54801862794


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I use the clear ones I get from Lowe's. I always put a dab of CA glue on them first and I haven't had one come off, "YET".


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

I have thought about it but haven't done it. I've seen recommendations to put a damp paper towel under the board while using to get some traction which I've done. What about about drilling a recess to place the pads into to resist shear force? For those who are gluing, do you glue before finishing?


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

I use the Home Depot ig. black ones. They are very stable for cutting. No slipping. Keep then 1" to 1 1/2 inch from edge so board will not flip up from edge pressure.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

My "cutting boards" are usually made from whatever scrap I have left over from diferent jobs thru the year and are given to customers as Xmas presents.

Since they aren't really intended for cutting/chopping etc, I put rubber or plastic "feet" on them and call them serving boards.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Let me offer, what I think is, a very good idea. I've made several things recently with rubber "feet". However, the "feet" are actually patches of rubber from an old bicycle inner tube. I cut patches that are about 1.5" x 3". I attach them with Barge glue which works great in this application.

These patches of rubber do a great job of keeping things from sliding around on a countertop and they are only about 1/32" thick.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

You can check my projects and blogs for the various feet Ive used. I wouldn't personally build a board without feet. Not only do feet provide traction, they also allow the board to easily and thoroughly dry on the countertop after washing it. I believe this is especially important with end grain boards, as end-grain boards obviously wick more moisture when washed.

I only use feet that screw into the board for longevity. And I also make sure to swap out the screws that tend to come with the feet for stainless steel screws. I learned that one from experience. Yes, it costs a tiny bit more to but the SS screws, but to me, is worth it to prevent rusting issues and uphold my personal stringent build standards.

I have not yet gone the stick-on route, but if I did, I'd definitely add some CA glue, as others have mentioned.


----------



## grenger (Mar 8, 2009)

used the glue on type for a while but they tend to unglue.
i now used these
http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40043&cat=3,40993,41285

they come in different sizes. They do not come off


----------

